# Des idées pour mes vieux CD-Roms



## Vieux Mac-User (19 Décembre 2001)

MERCI POUR VOS IDÉES
----
Je commence à avoir plein plein de vieux CD-Roms dont je n'ai que faire (entre autres grâce à la presse qui m'en fournit jusqu'à 3 par magazine !!). Que puis-je en faire ? Des sous-verres ? Une robe haute-couture ?


----------



## barbarella (19 Décembre 2001)

Tu peux t'en servir pour décorer ton sapin de noël, très joli effet, en plus ça capte bien la lumière, les attacher entre eux pour faire des rideaux, à une époque on faisait ça avec les bouchons de plastique des bouteilles de vin, succès garanti, les mettre à la poubelle, ou les vendre à quelqu'un qui n'y connait rien, en lui disant que c'est les derniers Bruel, pour ça faut courir vite.

Y'a des tas de choses à faire


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2001)

si tu as des arbres fruitiers, pends les dans les branches, ça éloignera les étourneaux et autres mésanges gourmandes (en contrepartie, file du saindoux à ces oiseaux l'hiver!)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



garde ceux de macg comme sous bock, vu la qualité de leur présentation


----------



## macinside (19 Décembre 2001)

si tu a un fusil a plomd c'est trés bien comme cible


----------



## mtra (19 Décembre 2001)

le top du top c'est de tapisser le plafond ou le sol et de mettre une lampe pointe dessus ambiance DIiiiisco FUuuuune


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (19 Décembre 2001)

Moi je m'en sers pour faire des batailles de freesbee avec mon frere ... enfin je m'en servais, vu que ma mère n'avait pas trop apprécié le bordel qu'on avait mis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## ficelle (19 Décembre 2001)

le sous-bock est une bonne idée, mais si tu as des enfants, leurs maitresses en raffolent !
ps : j'en avais filé une centaine au costumier d'une trouppe de théâtre de rue afin qu'il puisse finir une serie de robes/cotte de mailles


----------



## baax (19 Décembre 2001)

une bonne solution :

dissoudre les CD dans une solution d'acétyle-dimétydre-mythilo-étholydrine, rajouter 350gramme de farine maizena par CD avec un peu de levure et un  bouillon kube knorr, réchauffer a feu doux sur le gaz, pendant ce temps, faire revenir 14 numeros de SVM mac ou tout autre magazine informatique dans un fait-tout avec 75 bouteilles de Lagavullin.
Mélanger le tout, mettre au four thermostat 8 pendant 95 minutes et quatorzes sous-minutes.
Placer dans une valise samsonite et prendre le vol 72 Nice-La Garenne-Bezon afin de faire refroidir le tout.
Placez l'amalgame obtenu dans un canon de 105 et tirer sur n'importe quel batiment dessiné par Ricardo Boffil.

Passer 185 ans en prisons sans passer par la case départ.

N'oubliez pas d'embrassez votre maman avant de commencerla recette !!


----------



## Yama (19 Décembre 2001)

Je connais un artiste qui a gratté la parti imprimé et qui a placé des dessins crayonné collé face au cd : C'est très reussi et simple vu que semble emergé lorsque l'on tourne le Cd : le dessin en question.

Pas mal !

Néanmois si ça te dérange pas de payer le cout postal (parce que j'ai plus de sous) tu peux me les envoyers.
surtout les SVM du début.

Car je récupère plein de Cd pour en faire une animation : des décors plus particulièrement pour un film d'animation.


V'la
Tu peux m'envoyer un message perso : tu fera un heureux si il y en a pas mal.


----------



## Arno (19 Décembre 2001)

sinon avec un bon élastique et une cuillère tu te prépares une catapulte lance-freesbee de poche !!! Tu as déjà les munitions par centaines  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Le justicier nouveau est arrivé, quoiqu'un peu vieux


----------



## Amok (19 Décembre 2001)

Tu les relies 2 par 2 avec un fil de fer, et ensuite tu poursuis le fil de chaque côté avec un arondi au bout.

Ca fait des superbes lunettes pop pour les soirées de Jeamba.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ou alors tu les casse en petits bouts bien pointus, et tu fais la chose suivante:

-Reperer le parcours des rollers le vendredi soir à Paris
-Dans un endroit pas trop éclairé, jetter des gravillons sur une surface couvrant la largeur de la route et d'environ 1 mètre de longueur
-Calculer la courbe que va suivre le roller lorsque les gravillons vont bloquer d'un coup sec ses roues
-Placer les morceaux pointus de CD's à l'endroit ou ses genoux et ses mains vont violemment percuter le sol.
-Observer le résultat (caché!): des heures de fou rire garanties!






[19 décembre 2001 : message édité par Amok]


----------



## LCT (19 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par baax:
*une bonne solution : faire revenir 14 numeros de SVM mac avec 75 bouteilles de Lagavullin tirer sur n'importe quel batiment dessiné par Ricardo Boffil*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Vraiment dommage de gâcher un aussi bon Pure Malt pour tirer sur de telles horreurs


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Ou alors tu les casse en petits bouts bien pointus, et tu fais la chose suivante:

-Reperer le parcours des rollers le vendredi soir à Paris
-Dans un endroit pas trop éclairé, jetter des gravillons sur une surface couvrant la largeur de la route et d'environ 1 mètre de longueur
-Calculer la courbe que va suivre le roller lorsque les gravillons vont bloquer d'un coup sec ses roues
-Placer les morceaux pointus de CD's à l'endroit ou ses genoux et ses mains vont violemment percuter le sol.
-Observer le résultat (caché!): des heures de fou rire garanties!





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et c'est toi qui ira voir api à l'hopital


----------



## Amok (19 Décembre 2001)

Non, car nous preciserons sur ces forums les endroits à éviter. De cette façon, seuls les rollers PCistes seront concernés!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Décembre 2001)

Bonne idée Amok !
En plus, après qu'il se soit vautré sur les morceaux de CD, on pourrait creuser un grand trou dans lequel on mettrait pêle mêle de la farine, un grand miroir et un bloc de glace...
...il tombe dans le trou ... se roule dans la farine ... se regarde dans la glace ... se dit : m.... alors, je suis un ours blanc ... voyant le bloc de glace, il s'assied dessus et tombe raide frigorifié !!! D'une part, on rigole bien lorsqu'il se glande dans les morceaux de CD, mais après, on en est définitivement débarrassé !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enfin, je dis ça et je dis rien ...!!!


----------



## Amok (19 Décembre 2001)

Oui, mais la Big y'a un prob: je sais pas si tu connais des roleuses, mais en général ce n'est pas le fait de s'assoir sur un bloc de glace qui va les frigorifier!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A la place on va retrouver un joli p'tit lac!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Décembre 2001)

Mouais !!! t'as raison Amok ...!
Je vais me mettre perso dans le trou à la place du bloc de glace alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Le pal est plus rapide et plus humain que la réfrigération à petit feu


----------



## Amok (20 Décembre 2001)

J'en suis! prêt pour un relais 4 x 100 rolleuses?!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Décembre 2001)

Euh Amok ! Tu veux que j'y reste ... dans le trou ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Pour moi, un simple relais 1 x 4 rolleuses est déjà limite ...!
On verra quand tu arriveras à 53 ans après une vie de débauche et de stupre


----------



## Amok (20 Décembre 2001)

J'ai hate! Des oursonnes blanches, ca me changera des marmotes!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(les anciens comprendront!!)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*J'ai hate! Des oursonnes blanches, ca me changera des marmotes!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------------
Fais gaffe de ne pas les confondre avec l'organisateur qui porte une "canadienne" (tous les organisateurs portent des "canadiennes" d'ailleurs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Amok (20 Décembre 2001)

Pas tous: j'en ai connu certains qui portaient pataugas et parka!!!!! (souvenirs, souvenirs.....)


----------



## alèm (20 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
---------------------
Fais gaffe de ne pas les confondre avec l'organisateur qui porte une "canadienne" (tous les organisateurs portent des "canadiennes" d'ailleurs...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_plait-il?_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
plait-il?






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------
...excuse-moi, sur la photo, je n'avais pas remarqué ta canadienne qui pendouillait au porte-manteau juste à ta gauche !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(...celle dont tu te sers pour lustrer les objectifs de ton F3 quand tu ne retrouves plus tes papiers kodak imbibés comme toi d'ailleurs en fin de soirée... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## alèm (20 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*(...celle dont tu te sers pour lustrer les objectifs de ton F3 quand tu ne retrouves plus tes papiers kodak imbibés comme toi d'ailleurs en fin de soirée...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

nan nan, le papier optique kodak n'est jamais imbibé lui!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
nan nan, le papier optique kodak n'est jamais imbibé lui!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------
Si si ! Si tu souffles sur tes objectifs avant de les lustrer avec le papier Kodak, il est automatiquement imbibé lui aussi


----------



## alèm (20 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
------------------
Si si ! Si tu souffles sur tes objectifs avant de les lustrer avec le papier Kodak, il est automatiquement imbibé lui aussi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'ai trouvé le remède à cela, j'utilise une  poire et de l'alcool à 90° sur mes objectifs et de l'alcool à 55° sur moi!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
j'utilise une  poire
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------
...on a parlé de moi ??? ???


----------



## Amok (20 Décembre 2001)

Alem parle d'une poire servant a injecter dans le fondement des substances censées lutter contre diverses infections. l'objet, hélas n'est plus très utilisé, remplacé par de petites capsules gélatineuses dont l'effet thérapeutique, si il est similaire de par sa pénétration rapide dans les muqueuses anales, n'entraine aucunement les mêmes sensations physiques. Force est donc pour certains de feindre, afin d'obtenir l'objet, des pathologies diverses dont la photo est la plus répandue.

Si cela te ressemble, alors oui, on parle de toi (ou de ton frere!)    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[20 décembre 2001 : message édité par Amok]


----------



## Amok (20 Décembre 2001)

La passion photographique du sieur alem trouve d'ailleurs son fondement -si je puis dire- dans la découverte inopinée de l'ouvrage de WC Alvarez: _Hysterical type of non gaseous abdominal bloating_ dont il eu vent lors d'une exposition picturale dont certains critiques n'hesitent pas a dire qu'elle fut la base de l'hyperabstraction hypothético-déductive. Ceci explique cela.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Force est donc pour certains de feindre, afin d'obtenir l'objet, des pathologies diverses dont la photo est la plus répandue.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------
Je présume donc que l'origine de l'expression "être une bonne poire" se situe dans le milieu homosexuel du 19ième siècle...ou me trompe-je ???


----------



## alèm (20 Décembre 2001)

mais on se calme mais on se calme je parlais d'un poire soufflante avec un pinceau au bout!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







nan mais alors   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pffff  franchement je vous jure   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




amok, ma passion oculairement photographique est dûe à une exposition des photos de Sally Mann   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_après dites que je vous file pas le baton pour me battre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
* je parlais d'un poire soufflante *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------------
C'est comme je disais ... la preuve, tu parles "d'un" poire au masculin ... alors, troublé ...???


----------



## remi trom (20 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par baax:
*...avec 75 bouteilles de Lagavullin.
Mélanger le tout, mettre au four ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Y'a quand même autre chose à faire avec le Lagavullin !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par remi trom:
*
Y'a quand même autre chose à faire avec le Lagavullin !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------
...comme désinfecter et aseptiser "le" poire d'Alèm après usage


----------



## baax (21 Décembre 2001)

Bande de petits joueurs !!

Vous pouvez toujours remplacer le lagavullin par du Label 5 (ou n'importe quel autre schampoing) mais la polymérisation se fait beaucoup moins bien !


----------



## Amok (21 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*mais on se calme mais on se calme je parlais d'un poire soufflante avec un pinceau au bout!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je vois que môssieur aime les plaisirs rares! oserais-ja avouer que là je commence à être troublé?!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(The Big: n'oublies pas :"faire la poire a la belle hélène!!!!")  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ce qui est de la recette de baax, n'en mettez pas pour moi: je ne ferais que saucer!!!!!!!


----------



## Amok (21 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*amok, ma passion oculairement photographique...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je préfère être celle là, oui!





[20 décembre 2001 : message édité par Amok]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*
(The Big: n'oublies pas :"faire la poire a la belle hélène!!!!")   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------
J'y avais pensé aussi, mais comme c'était un peu ringue, je me suis dit : "laissons pisser... y'en a bien un plus ringue que moi qui va la sortir celle-là !!!"


----------



## Amok (21 Décembre 2001)

lol!

Il est possible de faire mieux encore!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*
Il est possible de faire mieux encore!!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------
Attention Amok ! Je te vois venir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tu veux me pousser dans mes derniers retranchements !!!
Si tu veux jouer au plus ringue avec moi, c'est pas gagné... j'ai quand même quelques bonnes longueurs d'avance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour m'empoirer, il faut d'abord me rattraper !


----------



## Arno (21 Décembre 2001)

bon alors c décidé, on en fait koi de tes cd-roms ???


----------

